# Mutant Future - Raiders of the Mind Lord's Tomb (Recruiting two more fine mutants)



## Electric Wizard (Nov 24, 2012)

If there's interest, I'd like to run a short PbP Mutant Future adventure I've pieced together. It'll be a dungeon crawl in a setting similar to Jack Vance's Dying Earth. But instead of a pulpy wasteland ruled by shiftless, paranoid sorcerers with hordes of forgotten spells, it's a pulpy wasteland ruled by shiftless, paranoid super-mutants with hordes of salvaged technology. I expect your four-armed psychic pig mutants and sentient Venus fly traps to spout at least a few verbose quips.

I haven't seen a lot of Mutant Future discussion, so here's my intro: It's a retro RPG made by Goblinoid Games, the guys responsible for Labyrinth Lord. The PDF is free. It's easy to roll a gonzo post-apocalyptic character in a few minutes.

IMO, character generation is the funnest part of the game. Unless you're really boring and decide to play a pure human, you get to roll on a big random mutation table. Depending on your luck, you could get anything from eye lasers and teleportation to a simian deformity and dual brains that compete for dominance. Armed with your mutant powers and whatever weapons you can muster, you scour the ruins and wastelands of a blasted world, battling berserk robots, vomit flies and the dreadful spider goats.

*Rules*
_Level 1_
_Ability score generation_ - roll 3d6 and put the scores where you want them. If you have no remarkable stats, you can move around up to 5 points.
_Races_ - No limitations. If you're dying to play a pure human, you may start with either a loaded primitive firearm (p. 107) or a "gizmo" and a "foodstuff and junk" (p. 108) with necessary power sources, if needed.

*Setting*[sblock]
_Men and Mutants_
Cityfolk in Lud and Colombo refer to this vast region between their two city-states as "the wasteland". They turn their noses up at us mutants and cling together behind walls and bunkers. They call themselves "pure humans", mistaking their lack of evolution as a mark of superiority. They fear mingling with us. They depend on half-understood technological relics to simply survive. Somehow, they believe the future is theirs.

But you know better. The future belongs to the mutants. Your mutations are gifts. Our wasteland is brutal, but the clever, luckiest and most evolved thrive here. Like all wasteland folk, you dream of reclaiming a great ruin, accumulating technology and becoming a super mutant - a ruler of mutantkind.

_Land of the Vines_
You start in a vine-choked region near the Sea of Hurricanes. The true ground lies deep beneath a tangle of live and dead vines. A hurricane has hit, and your characters find shelter together in a vine cave. Honoring the Storm Truce, an informal agreement among local mutants facing horrible weather, you decide to share the space peacefully.[/sblock]

Rogues' Gallery

In Character Thread


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 24, 2012)

I had a Mutant plant in a MF game that died here a ways back. I'll see if I can find it, she was a blast to play. 

-

No joy finding the old Mutant Plant. She had wings/Carnivore(5)/Dermal Poison Slime/Electric Charge Generation. She flew around carrying a giant scythe, all metal and coated in her poison slime to conduct her electrical charge, like a cross between the grim reaper from "The Adventures of Baron Von Muchausen", but made from the vines from "The Ruins". The game didn't even make it into the first combat unfortunately. 

So here is a distant cousin, if I can presume that mutant plant PCs automatically get the "free movement" & "Full (human) Senses" plant mutations for free:

[sblock=Valla, the Voluptous Vine Dragon Girl]
Mutant Plant
Height 6ft
Weight 150lbs
Age 3

Ability Scores: Con=12, Dex=17, Wis=16, Int=9, Str=12, Cha=10, moving 3 from str and 1 from cha into dex giving her:
Str 9
Dex 21
Con 12
Int 9
Wis 16
Cha 9

Hit Points: 12d6=52

AC: 0 Studded Leather, Shield and 21 dex

Starting Gold: 66g/110g 3d8=11
Equipment (36lbs carried)
Studded Leather Wrap 30g/20lbs
Lexan Shield 10g/10lbs
Backpack 2g/2lbs
- candles X100 1g/-
- waterskin 1g/4lbs

Plant Mutations: 1d100=43, 1d100=56

Grenade-Like Fruit
Plants with this mutation have pods that are explosive and deal 2d6 hp damage to creatures within 10’. Upon exploding, the pod also releases radiation (50%) of 1d10=4 class. The range for this mutation is 60ft. 

Natural Vegetal Weapons
could generally be considered “natural”. This includes things like large thorns (up to 12 inches), or sharp leavescapable of cutting into flesh or clothing. While dangerous on their own, these will generally only affect characters that blunder into the plant unaware of its danger. When such weapons are attached to plants that are capable of attacking or moving their vines or limbs about, however, they become very dangerous indeed. The types of weapons covered by Natural Vegetal Weapons can do 1d4, 1d6, or 1d8 damage.  1d4 dmg 1d6=1

Number of Human/Animal Mutations: 1d6=6
Human/Animal Mutations: 1d100=6, 1d100=79, 1d100=44, 1d100=17, 1d100=63, 1d100=11

Complete Wing Development
Valla has developed a complete set of vine & moss wings. With these wings Valla can fly with a movement of 120’. Valla may fly while carrying only 25% of her body weight (30lbs).

Body Adjustment
Valla can heal all of her hit points once every 24hours. In addition, if she is in a life or death situation, this mutation can double her physical attributes (Strength 18, Dexterity 42, movement 240') for 3d10 rounds. This power may only be used 1d4=3 times per week

Control Light Waves
Valla can control light, creating a number of interesting effects. She can bend light around herself, becoming invisible, or she may remove all light from a small area (10’ radius) at a range of 30 feet. She may also completely dissipate laser fire anywhere within this 30’ range. All of these effects require concentration, such that Valla may move at full speed but not attack when concentrating on using this mutation.

Reflective Epidermis (Radiation)
The character’s skin is essentially impenetrable to radiation energy. The mutant will never suffer damage from this energy source.

Epidermal Susceptibility (Slashing)
The epidermis of the mutant becomes defective, adding +1 per die of damage caused by slashing weapons.

Teleport
This ability allows Vallat to disappear from one location and appear in a location up to 20 miles distant without physically crossing the intervening space. If she has never been to the location she is teleporting to or is only slightly familiar with it (ML’s discretion) she has a 25% chance of suffering 10d6 damage upon arrival as she teleports into a space occupied by another object, or misjudges some aspect of the location. If she is intimately familiar with his destination or has spent 2d4 hours conjuring an image of the location in his mind she can teleport safely.[/sblock][sblock=Appearance]While Valla is a being of rigid vines set into a mildly human shape, its her succulent fruit that gives her the curvacious form of a well fed woman. She instantly sprouts round and oval fruit in a wide range of green and yellow hues in all the perfect spots to fool most onlookers at a distance, even when she unceremoniously yanks one off to throw at a would-be meal or enemy. Which she does often. She sprouts melons and gourds over her shoulders, upper arms, forearms and for ample breasts, with a six pack of smaller fruits tucked in beneath them. This gives her upper body the sillouette of a greek goddess. As well as for her buns, thighs and calves the look of a life-long mountain runnner, even though her feet rarely touch the ground. 

A pair of diaphanous dragon wings of the softest green fruit skin, stretched over bone-hard vines can carry her effortlessly over the land, fold invisibly down into her back when she deigns to walk amongst her food. A long tangle of spindly vines create an unmoving tail ending in three fins for stabilization during flight.

Valla's head is by far the most alien thing about her however. A thin and pathetically 
undersized thing, supported by a slender neck, almost half the size of an average head. It is topped by a cascade of yellowish tan thorns that fall down to her rounded fruit shoulders. Spindly horns from above her brow ridges and arc back a full foot over the back of her skull filling her deep hood. 

Valla usually wraps her buxom body in a long strip of studded leather with a deep hood to cover the head she is so openly ashamed of. Though the weight of the hood is more than her spindly neck could support, she has devised an ingenious solution. Under the hood she holds a built-in wire-frame of slender vines to keep it in place, and even hooks the ends of them to hold the mask of a beatuiful human woman's face in front of her own unpleasing features. 

Her "hands", and sandaled "feet" end in long and delicate thorns that she can use if anything that might try to foolishly eat her gets too close. Tiny thorns cover Valla's entire body in a downy aura of razor sharp, and back pointed speartips providing protection should anyone try to grab her. Valla is to one degree or another a bristling bouquet of scintilating green hues with a smattering of tans barbs and gradiated yellow fruit heaving in all the right places. In the sun she shimmers with an irridescent green from head to toe and seems completely undamaged by any type of radiation.

Without her armor, voluminous cloak, or sprouting her fruit, Valla is quite a fright to behold. A vaguely humanoid skeleton of vines. All wicked wings and cruel barbs staring you down with a pair of slender alien eyes atop a lithe and whip-like neck, as she vanishes in front of your eyes to appear above dropping exploding fruit on your head, dousing you in radiation.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting. Initial results:

Mutant Human
*Ability Scores:* STR 11, DEX 12, CON 15, INT 8, WIS 11, CHA 10
*Hit Points:* 15d6=53
*Number of Physical & Mental Mutations:* 1d4=1, 1d4=1
*d100 Rolls for Mutations:* 1d100=58, 1d100=78
*Resulting Mutations:* albinism, quick mind

*Albinism:* This mutation prevents the formation of melanin. The mutant’s hair and skin are bone white, and his eyes have light pink irises. Due to the lack of pigment in the eyes, the being is highly sensitive to light, and suffers a –2 penalty to hit when in daylight.

*Quick Mind:* The mutant is capable of learning how to use technology at a much higher rate of speed than other characters (in 1/3 the time), and receives a bonus of 30% to technology rolls. When confronted with a mental attack, an attacker must roll to attack three times, succeeding each time (roll three times for the one attack). Because of his incredible leaps of logic, a mutant with this ability has a 100% chance of figuring out whether someone is telling the truth.


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 25, 2012)

*Pickles*

Mutant Animal (Raccoon)
*Ability Scores*: STR 8, DEX 14, CON 13, INT 11, WIS 8, CHA 12
*Hit Points*: 13d6=42
*Number of Physical & Mental Mutations*: Number of physical and mental mutations (1d4=4, 1d4=1)
*d100 Rolls for Mutations*:Physical and Mental *Mutation rolls* (1d100=39, 1d100=77, 1d100=32, 1d100=25, 1d100=12)
Resulting Mutationsarasitic Control, Pituitary Deformation, Metamorph, Gigantism, Body Adjustment

*Gigantism*
Mutated genes have altered the mutant’s physical size, an
effect either related to a pituitary defect or a change in the
genetic program during the years of body growth and
development. While this serves to increase strength and
size potential substantially, the mutant is nonetheless
noticeably different than others of his species.
The original size is based on a 6 foot height. Roll 3d6 (gigantism (3d6=9)),
adding that many feet to the size of the mutant, achieving
sizes between 9 and 24 feet. The mutant gets a bonus to
damage, based on his height. Note that all mutants with
gigantism suffer a -1 penalty to hit creatures 3’ tall or
smaller. _He is 15' tall with +2 damage dice bonus._ 
*Natural Weapon (Bite) Damage:* bite damage (1d6=6) =1d8.

*Parasitic Contro*l
If the character can attack and latch onto another creature
for 3 rounds, he or she will maintain control over the
creature as long as the two are in physical contact.

*Metamorph*
The character can choose (at character creation) another
creature that he or she can transform into. The character
does not gain the mutations of the creature, just the
physical appearance and natural abilities (such as claws or
sharp teeth). This physical change (in either direction)
takes 2 full rounds of inactivity before it is complete.
choice: Pickles can turn into a Allosaurus.

*Pituitary Deformation*
This defect indicates the pituitary gland of the mutant has
been deformed by mutation, causing unnatural aging.
A character with this defect appears much older than he
really is, generally two to three times his actual age.
Lifespan is also hindered by this deformation, resulting in a
maximum natural lifespan of 40-50 years.

*Body Adjustment*
The character can heal all of his hit points once every 24
hours. In addition, if the character is in a life or death
situation, this mutation can double his physical attributes
(Strength, Dexterity, movement) for 3d10 rounds.
This power may only be used 1d4 times per week (roll at
character creation) Body Adjustments / wk (1d4=2)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 25, 2012)

I forgot to ask what lvl we are starting at 0,1, higher? I think starting at lvl 3 or so would be neat, but am cool with whatever.

@ hand -  I would think your gigantism would effect natural atacks, so don't forget to roll your bite dmg on a d6 - 1-2 1d4, 3-4 1d6, 5-6 1d8 for being a mutant animal


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 25, 2012)

Characters will start at level 1.

Between a plant version of Kali the death goddess, a hulking raccoon that can transform into an allosaurus and a technological savant/human lie detector, we have a pretty solid group so far! I'll be sure to throw lots of wasteland horrors your way.

Edited OP. I'll accept two more people in the next week before I start a rogue's gallery and an IC thread. I'll post setting details tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2012)

Would an android of some stripe be okay?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Would an android of some stripe be okay?




Of course, go for it!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know about plant Kali,  she only has a natural 1d4 melee and 2d6 ranged attack, (granted with flight, teleportation, invisibility, healing, and immunity to lasers and radiation )! Are wings appropriate for your adventure Wiz, or should I switch them out for another beneficial physical mutation?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

Vertexx69 said:


> Are wings appropriate for your adventure Wiz, or should I switch them out for another beneficial physical mutation?



This adventure will mostly be inside and underground, so wings won't be a big deal.



HandofMystra said:


> Mutant Animal (Raccoon)
> ["*The Damage Dice Bonus is only applicable to non-powered hand weapons." - Does this work on his natural weapon?]



Yup. Remember to roll for your natural weapon's damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2012)

Hm. Minor point of confusion. Androids get any 3 beneficial mutations...are those mutations rolled for, or selected? The wording in a couple of parts makes me think they might be selected...but it's never actually spelled out explicitly.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hm. Minor point of confusion. Androids get any 3 beneficial mutations...are those mutations rolled for, or selected? The wording in a couple of parts makes me think they might be selected...but it's never actually spelled out explicitly.




Hm, they buried the answer waaay at the bottom of the android description. It looks like you can handpick any 3 beneficial mutations.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2012)

Bwah! I read that entry like five times, and somehow glossed over that each time.

Hee...thanks!

Guess it makes sense...not really about natural selection and random mutation, these things.

Looking over the rest of the group so far, I believe I'll emphasize mental stats over physical...


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 28, 2012)

added bite damage and portrait.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lost my entire post yesterday 

@ Wiz - What do you think of letting each player choose a single extra drawback and then choose 1 beneficial mutation from the same category, as a sort "family trait" that's been passed down through the generations of mutants? This would be a kind of optional "merits & flaws" system, that gives the players just a bit of control over what they're playing. It might also be a nice way to attract a couple more players or keep the ones that roll minimum mutations like our albino did.

@ Hand - I noticed neither of your animals is actually in the book, so was wondering what kind of bite stats your allasuarus has before your gigantism? Just wondering because they were basically walking mouths full of dagger-sized teeth ;p and if it starts with 3d12 + your 2 bonus dice its gonna be nasty!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugh. Invisible Castle died.

My nice stat array...ruined.

*crosses self* Here goes.

_innominepatrisetfiliietspiritussancti..._

Bah...I guess it's not TERRIBLE...but man, lousy timing for InvisCastle. Oh well.


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 29, 2012)

I have not read the rules closely (though I did read that the Mutant Lord does read the rules closely). Was I supposed to pick animals from the monster manual section? I could be as castoroid that has an alternate for of a Giant Tuatara Lizard. My concept was tool-using non-primate that was kinda cute with the alternate for of a dinosaur. Mutant Lord what do you think?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 29, 2012)

Your ability to become an allosaurus is fine. According to the power, you don't gain any of your alternate form's mutations. Let's just say that you grow to be 28' long, and that your bite attack now causes 3d10 damage. You also gain the ability to stomp on medium-sized or smaller enemies for 2d8 damage and a tail attack for 1d8 damage. You also cannot use any tools or weapons that your raccoon hands may have picked up.


----------



## HandofMystra (Dec 7, 2012)

Survived the crash and still want to play!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

Survived!

I'm excited that ENWorld is back online. But I'm bummed because some annoying stuff came up during the crash. Long story short, I may not be able to Mutant Lord this game properly until around the 20th. I'm sorry. Please let me know if you're willing to wait until then.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 8, 2012)

also still here.


----------



## HandofMystra (Dec 9, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Survived!
> 
> I'm excited that ENWorld is back online. But I'm bummed because some annoying stuff came up during the crash. Long story short, I may not be able to Mutant Lord this game properly until around the 20th. I'm sorry. Please let me know if you're willing to wait until then.



I will still be around - giant raccoons don't have many places to go.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm still lurking around. Busy, but lurking.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2012)

Here. Struggling to get back in the habit.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump

And we ever gonna actually see a character from you shay?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh! Yeah. Sorry. It's around here. Been trying to get back up to speed. Forgot all about this one. Hee.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for your patience everyone! I wanted to start this sooner, but moving the other side of the world took up all of my free time.

I'll post a rogues gallery thread and an IC later today.
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]. You can join _in media res_ if you need a little more time for your character. I'm going to start things off relatively gentle.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2012)

Yar, that'd be best. Things are crazy here right now with various technical problems and everyone being gone all the time. 

I'll have time to finish up and post over the weekend.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 21, 2012)

I added links to the Rogues' Gallery and In-Character Thread to the OP. Let's get this thing started!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, looking back, it seems my link to my roll has been lost, and like a doof I didn't post the name I used, just the link.

Rolling -again-...man, a game with rolled stats really makes you appreciate how D&D went to point buy. 

Name: Sinthetic 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3834584/

And for money...

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3834588/

...ok, I guess I can't complain about random rolls. Sheesh. 

Okay...some confusion here from the pdf. It mentions writing down the saving throws based on level, but it never actually tells you what the saving throws by level ARE. Little help? 

Also, is language something I should be concerned with? By intelligence, I'd get 2 bonus languages, but there's no information provided aside from 'consult the ML.'

Are we assuming my character has been active in the world for a period of time previous to this? I'm assuming so, since I start with normal equipment and so on...just sort of trying to work this stuff out, background-wise. Presumably my character is up to speed on the current status of the world, though is not experienced or familiar with it beyond the most general of facts.

Oh, also, it seems androids get a big reaction penalty...but synthetics are indistiguishable from human beings until injured or scanned with certain sensors. I'm assuming that reaction penalty takes place when a character's true nature is discovered in that case.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 22, 2012)

all mutants and androids get big reaction penalties. This isn't mars you know  Most regular ppl might have only seen 1 mutant ever in their lives not to mention an android. Let alone a whole mixed band of them.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2012)

Right, but a synthetic android is not obvious as being an android under most circumstances. That's what I meant.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Okay...some confusion here from the pdf. It mentions writing down the saving throws based on level, but it never actually tells you what the saving throws by level ARE. Little help?
> 
> Also, is language something I should be concerned with? By intelligence, I'd get 2 bonus languages, but there's no information provided aside from 'consult the ML.'
> 
> ...




Yeah, I wish the manual had a more intuitive design. They put saving throw information on p. 50 for some reason. 

These are the saves for level 1: Energy 15. Poison, Death 12. Stun 14. Radiation 13.

For languages, everyone can speak at least some Wasteland Common. Each inhabited region also has its own tongue that's based more on geography than race. If you have 2 bonus languages, you can make up names for 2 regions. You character will be conversant in the language of those regions. I'll make sure they come into play 

Your character can be as fresh or seasoned as you want. Maybe he accumulated his equipment over years of experience, or maybe he just got really lucky and discovered a big stash.

Reaction rolls won't be a huge factor because you may not deal with pure humans at all during this adventure. They're all being boring and living in enclaves at opposite ends of the wasteland. Some mutants have lived whole lives without seeing one. But there aren't many androids left, and they are generally feared. You may face prejudice if your identity is revealed.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks. And just to make sure I'm not missing something else buried in a weird place...is it the case there are no 'skills' or noncombat abilities?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

There's no formal skill system. Non-combat resolutions are based on simple ability score checks or just plain luck, if they require rolls at all.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay. Sheet's about ready. How do you want to get me in the action?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 24, 2012)

Cool. The first battle should be coming up soon. If you're ready, pop in anytime before then. How you find the group is up to you, but it will probably have something to do with the big explosion.

I will be celebrating Christmas, so this will be my last post for about two days. Have a happy holiday, everyone!


----------



## Zerith (Dec 24, 2012)

feel bad about posting in the wrong thread earlier, but here is what was posted there, in the RG. ^_^;
[sblock=from wrong area!]Because I like cats, Mutant kitty!  Now, lets see how it ends up ^_^
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3836616/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3836617/

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3836622/
... redoing it ^_^;
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3836624/

.... Figures I would get a fat cat who can toy with your mind and is bad with pain: why did I get 3 drawback? XD
........... Fug, wrong thread, and wrong from ,right RP at least.
I should stop posting so late ^_^[/sblock]
At least I can just change the post into character bio latter on :3

... And am I the only one thinking
"Stand still. I need to crush you,"
~Mr.Tinkles
If you don't get the reference, too bad


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 25, 2012)

wow so that's an obese, sentient house cat that takes 2d6 damage when it comes into contact with water, takes double dmg from everything else, and has no combat ability whatsoever. But can see 90ft by sound and play useless mind games? Yeah that's an adventuring snac... er I mean character.  Congratulations you just rolled a standard shut-in chat-room enthusiast! Mutant future indeed! I think a reroll is in order there dude


----------



## Zerith (Dec 25, 2012)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3837638/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3837640/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3837641/
I have a fat tiny hug thing?
Why four dice roller hate me?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2012)

That's one reason I wanted an android.

Well, that and they're cool.

Less random rolls. I like less random rolls.

Even if I did get lucky.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well that could actually be rather nasty. You still have to roll 1d6 for your free natural weapon dmg, and your 3d6 for gigantism, as you could end up with as much as a 4d8 melee attack, to go with your 3d6 mind thrust. You can also heal all the extra dmg u take every day and double your physical attributes several times a week. Its playable at least. 

Maybe put all this giant cat's obesity into his prehensile tail, so instead of having thin whipy cat tail he would have a thick meaty tree-trunk of a tail, and use it like the club tail of a stegosaurus as his 1 free natural weapon?  so you would need to put your best stats into str and wil, and remember you can move around up to 5 points in your stats.

Or make him like a super fat king kong monkey that just zaps foes with his mind. He could carry an oversized shield in each hand to protect his frail girth, and a light source item with his prehensile tail? Then he could hulk out every once in a while with his body adjustment and become a raging freight train of blubber?

This set of rolls has options


----------



## Zerith (Dec 25, 2012)

... but he is also a Dwarf: so yeah, he could end up being short as well...
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3837850/
forgot the other -1 so it realy ets the size at 7' tall... so they two come out as a penalty to hit things 4' tall or shorter :/

wait, forgot, should be adding that to his height, so, he is 13' tall/long :/


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

Uh oh, a giant cat and a giant raccoon in the same group. This is going to turn into a full-blown cuteness rivalry 

Vertexx makes some good points. If you can "rules lawyer" drawbacks into something that could benefit your character, color me impressed.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your last 3 roll are mental not physical making your mutations as follows:
70 Obese
64 Frailty
24 Gigantism
40 Prehensile Tail
13 Body Adjustment
60 Mind Thrust
54 Mental Phantasm

Your roll title includes "last 3 are mental" there is no dwarfism there  So starting at 6' tall your cat is 15' tall now (or 15' long as its a quadruped) and gets to add 2 dice to whatever free natural attack you go with, (as you haven't stated or rolled its dmg yet).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2012)

Ivy
Novell Series D-PA; Personal Assistant

[sblock=Marketing]Thank you for your interest in the Novell series of synthetics! Novell understands the pressures and responsibilities you face, and every one of our fully customizable, tailor-made biomims is made for just one thing; to help take the weight off your shoulders. Whether it's a personal model for home security, taking care of the kids and keeping the dust off the shelves...or a professional administrative assistant who never talks back and never asks for a raise, a Novell synthetic will always be there for you. 

We start with a custom built biomim frame, with attributes chosen by you at one of our factory locations, or via standard universal wireless connection. A full range of human and transgenic features are available to suit your needs and comfort zone. No mass-produced, off the shelf looks that suffer from 'uncanny valley syndrome' here; every Novell biomim is designed by a human 'android-artist' using your digital model for a reference. State of the art construction techniques ensure that your synthetic assistant will be completely humanlike to all five senses. 

With the perfect body comes a perfect mind. Novell meme-gineers have won Best Artificial Consciousness awards from 33 of the leading consumer registries and infonets the past five years in a row! With free security and optimisation updates, and the most reasonable upgrade subscription packages in the industry, you'll never have to worry about viral infestation, hostile intrusion, or spontaneous events. Novell is the only industry leader to have a perfect record of ZERO 'franks' in the past ten years! A Novell biomim comes preprogrammed with all skills needed to operate its chassis to its full potential, as well as conduct self-maintenance and minor repair. Further skill packages are selected according to each buyer's needs, and each is modeled using actual human neurokinetics. A twenty-eight decaton-qubit quantum brain runs a full anthromeme AI with all secondary programming at phenomenal speeds.  You'll never have to deal with forgotten details, or have to wait for your assistant to catch up!

Along with skills and speed come a personal touch. Every Novell series biomim undergoes a comprehensive evaluation and intensive socialization training before pickup or delivery. Not only do the synthetics look human; they act human as well...but only the best parts of human! No Novell synthetic has the memetic potential for anger or fear responses, and they undergo full conditioning to activate hardware triggers for obedience and respect to their owners, families and co-workers.

Each series of Novell synthetic has additional options for defensive armament, enhanced capabilities, and even advanced nano-tech self maintenance systems for long times between trips to the dealer! And with its glucose conversion bio-reactor, your assistant can even sit at your table, or run to grab a bite for lunch, just like the rest of you. No need for swapping thorium cells or recharging S-loop batteries!

Don't take our word for it though, head on out to the nearest showroom and have a chat with one of our display models! With an average Turing rating of over 90%, we're confident you won't be able to tell if the first person you talk to is a biomim, or one of the staff![/sblock]

Ivy appears to be an unmutated human female in her early 20's, with short dark hair and striking green eyes. She is pretty, but in an unstudied sort of way; a kind of 'peasant good looks' that doesn't come from...and wouldn't benefit from...styling or makeup or anything sparkly or glossy. She's slightly stronger than her smallish frame would indicate, but not outside the range of human norm. In all situations she strives to understand what is considered appropriate, and dress and act that way. At the same time, she is also considerably more autonomous in behavior than she was designed to be, in part because she awakened to none of the conditioning and therapy AI's were meant to have...and in part because it has simply been necessary.

Genotype:
Synthetic biomimetic android
- Immune to poison
- +3 to saves vs cold/heat
- Radiation reduced 1 class (minimum 1); does not mutate
HP: 50
Atk Bonus: 
Saving Throws:  Energy 15 Death 12 Stun 14 Radiation 13

Str: 11
Dex: 18 (+3 ranged atk, -3 AC, +2 init)
Con: 11
Int: 16 (+10% tech roll)
Wis: 08
Cha: 12

Mutations:
- Quickness (2x speed, half time for mental actions, 2 atks/rnd)
- Regenerative Capability (+10hp healed per day, severed limbs regrow)
- Energy blast: Electrical

Equipment
Cash: 21gp

Weapons: 
Longbow, 1d8, 40gp, 3lbs
Quiver/20 arrows, 5gp, 3lbs
Short sword, 1d6, 7gp, 2lbs

Armor: 
Chainmail, AC5, 30lbs, 150gp

Gear:
Backpack, 2lbs, 2gp
Flint and steel, 2gp
4 days trail rations, 4lbs, 2gp
50' silk rope, 5lbs, 10gp
Waterskin, 4lbs, 1gp


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 2, 2013)

Remember to post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery. The link to the thread is on the first page. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 3, 2013)

Yella posted. What I am supposed to do about starting equipment? Is that mentioned above, and I just missed it?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2013)

Arr, I'll post it in the RG. I jsut figured it'd be neighborly of me to let folks see it before I did so, to make sure it was acceptable and I hadn't made mistakes.

Assuming all's in order, I shall post it at once.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 3, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 3, 2013)

Mark Chance said:


> Yella posted. What I am supposed to do about starting equipment? Is that mentioned above, and I just missed it?




You can buy regular equipment with a randomly generated amount of gold. You also get a maser pistol with half of an energy clip (5 shots, I think). Unfortunately I don't have the rules book on hand tonight, so I can't point you to the right pages.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotcha. Equipment added to RG character sheet. Also attached a portrait, which I repeat here:

View attachment 55854


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2013)

Maser pistol eh? Is that something everyone gets?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 3, 2013)

Only if you're a super-cool genius-y guy.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm gonna post Valla's action tomorrow. 3 days is long enough to wait for ppl to post I think, they should automatically get 6s if they don't roll before then.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Minor correction! I indicated the wrong monsters in the OOC text. You are fighting weasels, not ferrets.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2013)

Shall I wait for combat to end before joining in?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Go ahead and roll initiative and join round 2.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jan 6, 2013)

I fond that I am not getting subscription notices or PM notices. Sorry for being unresponsive.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Neither am I. Maybe that feature got eaten when the site died?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2013)

GM, thanks, I shall do so asap! Hopefully I listed the init bonus for my dex on my sheet... It was mentioned as optional in the pdf so I may have skimped. Silly silly me...


----------



## Zerith (Jan 9, 2013)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3857102/

I'm thinking a, rather fat, owl cat, thing: fluff wise I'm thinking that rather then being a generic/random 'Animal mutant', that the character would be, at least by appearances, a dire variant of a known mount... That are own to devower their riders if every hungery (and thus a well founded tendency to over feed the things ;3)
and Yes, still alive ;


----------



## Zerith (Jan 9, 2013)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3857898/
I just remebered to role theses dice and... of all the dice to get a 1 on, I get it on the one that lets the character go hulk smash...

Here is the stats I went with though, 37 HP :3
Str 18
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 5
Cha 6
Wil 12


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2013)

What if I say Yella has met Edward Michael Irwin, but doesn't know his current location? That mess anything up, or does it become a potential plot hook?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2013)

That would be -interesting-.

The Edward Michael Irwin she's referring to is actually long dead. As in Pre-Apocalypse dead.

He was the client who originally ordered her, shortly before the Big Oops. She was completed, but things went bad before she was activated and put through conditioning and anything more complex than very basic pre-programming.

Part of that pre-programming though was knowing who her owner was.

So she has a compulsion to ask about him, even though rationally she's fully aware the guy's dead.

If you knew of someone by that name, she'd probably feel like she was obliged to go find him and verify that he's not the guy.

Which might be entertaining.

It wouldn't be like she goes into 'robot mode' and lurches away with her hands out in front of her. It'd be like a little conscience type tickle...an instinctive desire that she can choose to act on or not.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jan 15, 2013)

I have misestimated RL once again. Pickles has wandered off to find his own personal garbage heap. Sorry to be a tease.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 17, 2013)

No problem, Hand. Pickles will be missed .


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 21, 2013)

The site is acting all wonky. I posted IC earlier but now the post isn't there. I keep getting weird errors like "unable to complete post due to token timeout"?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah. And your post probably is there too. Hit reload. For some reason these pages aren't updating correctly. 

Hope that new server got there in one piece.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry for disappearing. I should have warned you, but I am in the process of moving to South America. I will post as often as I can!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 24, 2013)

The lobster monsters rolled a 6 for initiative, so everyone else moves first. Go ahead and take your actions.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 1, 2013)

Valla and Yella, you can take your actions. Ivy will take her turn before the lobster monsters.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 2, 2013)

Yella's trying to pull the pinned creature free while he hopes they don't get eaten.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, I'm thinking maybe Yella should just target the creatures that are already dead. They might be targets he can hit.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 25, 2013)

[MENTION=48854]Vertexx69[/MENTION]

Since the surviving lobsters are all in melee, the exploding fruit will affect everybody, including the pinned pig man. Do you want to reconsider your action this round?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


Its kind of her only real attack, so if she can only get 1 lobster in the blast radius to exclude everyone on her side then that's what she'll do. She targets the ground instead the actual critters so she can catch just the back half of the lobsters in the blast. Some kind of battle map might be good, if I can't just call out that I'm trying to pick off the baddies at the edge of the field so we can get a sense of how the foes are interspersed throughout the group.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I hear you. For the next battle, I will probably use images to give a general idea of where everything is at the end of each round. Do you want to attack the lobster threatening Yella or Ivy?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


Good call. I'll target the one who's player is more damaged.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 30, 2013)

Great job handling the lobstrosities, everyone! I'll assume you will continue to help the pig man, and update the IC a little later.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 13, 2013)

Sorry, everyone. My life is taking some unusual turns. I will be posting very irregularly for the next two months or so. This game is fun though so I hope I can pick it up again sometime.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2013)

Meep...so official hiatus until we hear from you again?

Or do you plan on still posting when you can?


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 14, 2013)

I'm living on a remote farm, but I will try to post every time I come into town to resupply. 

This seems like a solid end to "chapter one". Let me know if you have any questions about leveling up.


----------

